# About.com- Digestive Enzymes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I have finally tackled a long overdue series on digestive enzymes. I know that many of you have heard the term bandied about as possibly being helpful for IBS. My first article in the series, offers you basic (okay, maybe a little boring) information about what these enzymes are and why they are important for the process of digestion:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

